# E3 2014. 9-10 giugno 2014



## juventino (8 Giugno 2014)

Ho visto che mancava il topic, quindi apro io 
Come tutti gli anni siamo giunti all'appuntamento più importante per il settore videoludico. L'E3 è un evento che offre una visibilità senza pari. L'anno scorso, dopo alcune annate deludenti, abbiamo assistito ad un grandissimo evento, complici anche le nuove, imminenti, console. Anche quest'anno si prospetta una fiera molto succosa.
Ecco il programma (tutti orari nostrani):
-Lunedì 9 giugno
Ore 18,30 Conferenza Microsoft
Ore 22,00 Conferenza EA

-Martedì 10 giugno
Ore 00,00 Conferenza Ubisoft
Ore 03,00 Conferenza Sony
Ore 18,00 Nintendo Direct E3


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Giugno 2014)

Molto curioso di seguirla, anche se grandi titoli non penso verranno annunciati...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Giugno 2014)

sony deve fare i botti dopo tutte le vendite di ps4,mi aspetto grandi cose,speriamo bene.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2014)

sarà finalmente l'anno di "the last guardian" ?


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sarà finalmente l'anno di "the last guardian" ?



Speriamo. Se si, sicuramente lo spostano su PS4


----------



## juventino (9 Giugno 2014)

*Square Enix annuncia che non ci saranno Final Fantasy XV e Kingdom Hearts 3 all'E3. La motivazione:"non sono pronti". 
Pare invece confermata una collection per Ps4 e XboxOne di Final Fantasy XIII, XIII-2 e Lightning Return.*






Cominciamo bene 
Square Enix veramente senza vergogna


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho visto che mancava il topic, quindi apro io
> Come tutti gli anni siamo giunti all'appuntamento più importante per il settore videoludico. L'E3 è un evento che offre una visibilità senza pari. L'anno scorso, dopo alcune annate deludenti, abbiamo assistito ad un grandissimo evento, complici anche le nuove, imminenti, console. Anche quest'anno si prospetta una fiera molto succosa.
> Ecco il programma (tutti orari nostrani):
> -Lunedì 9 giugno
> ...



Ma qualche novità sul progetto Morpheus (o come cavolo si chiamava) ? E' in programma ?


----------



## juventino (9 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma qualche novità sul progetto Morpheus (o come cavolo si chiamava) ? E' in programma ?



Sembra che qualcosa vedremo.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sembra che qualcosa vedremo.



Sarebbe bello. Non sono un patito di videogiochi però questa idea mi incuriosiva.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Giugno 2014)

Tom Clancy's The Divison sembra un giocone...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Tom Clancy's The Divison sembra un giocone...



Molto promettente,ma la demo sembrava scriptatissima.


----------



## Butcher (9 Giugno 2014)

Il nuovo Assassin's Creed Unity mi ha gasato tantissimo, davvero molto molto bello!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Giugno 2014)

Mass Effect in lavorazione!!
Comunque brutta conferenza EA, sembra bello Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Giugno 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Mass Effect in lavorazione!!
> Comunque *brutta conferenza EA*, sembra bello Dragon Age Inquisition.



si è visto fifa 15 ?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si è visto fifa 15 ?



Purtroppo in quel momento non ero al PC, però si, lo hanno fatto vedere ma non gameplay. Dicevano in studio che punteranno molto sul "bello da vedere" e che la base rimarrà sempre quella.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Giugno 2014)

Tra 50 minuti c'è Ubisoft, ma domani ho la sveglia presto.... La vedrò in differita!


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Giugno 2014)

alle 3.00 di notte a chi interessa c'è la conferenza sony.


----------



## juventino (10 Giugno 2014)

Ormai manca solo Nintendo. Comunque finora:
*Microsoft voto 8.5*
Una buona/ottima conferenza. Poche chiacchiere, molti giochi. Alcune novità sono veramente interessanti (Scalebound), graditi i ritorni di Halo e Crackdown. Ah e Kinect praticamente abbandonato.
*EA voto 5*
Brutta brutta conferenza. Pochi i nuovi giochi, ancor meno le informazioni date. Si salvano solo il nuovo Battlefront e Mirror's Edge 2, ma per il resto veramente deludente.
*Ubisoft voto 8*
Bicchiere pieno fino a...3 quarti. Se da un lato Far Cry 4, AC Unity e il nuovo Rainbow Six promettono sfracelli dall'altro restano delusi quelli che si aspettavano il ritorno di qualche brand storico (chi ha detto Prince of Persia?). Buono The Division, stuzzica Valiant Hearts. Nel complesso una buona conbferenza.
*Sony voto 8*
Bisognava rispondere all'ottima conferenza di Microsoft, e Sony lo ha fatto abbastanza bene. Gli annunci sono molti e tanto succosi, ma onestamente mi sarei aspettato più gameplay (la vera pecca del tutto). Ma per i vecchi nostalgici ci sta una vera notizia bomba:Il ritorno di Grim Fandango! Un ritorno che allevia in parte la delusione di quei nostalgici che avrebbero voluto rivedere anche il vecchio Crash. Mezzo punto in meno rispetto a Microsoft per l'assenza di un titolo che ormai sembra veramente una chimera:The Last Guardian!
Inoltre sarebbe stato bello saperne qualcosa in più su Project Morpheus.

Nel complesso un E3 buono, ma onestamente mi aspettavo di più. Prossimo appuntamento il Gamescom.


----------



## Butcher (10 Giugno 2014)

Io son rimasto un po' deluso da questo E3. Mi aspettavo qualche colpo a sorpresa sinceramente.
Note positive: Uncharted 4 e AC Unity; che comunque erano già "annunciati". Poi niente di veramente nuovo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Giugno 2014)

Mi ha incuriosito molto Rise Of The Tomb Raider. Grim Fandango penso sia stata la vera sorpresa e se fosse stato annunciato anche Half Life 3 sarebbe crollato tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ormai manca solo Nintendo. Comunque finora:
> *Microsoft voto 8.5*
> Una buona/ottima conferenza. Poche chiacchiere, molti giochi. Alcune novità sono veramente interessanti (Scalebound), graditi i ritorni di Halo e Crackdown. Ah e Kinect praticamente abbandonato.
> *EA voto 5*
> ...



Per me che ancora devo acquistare tanti giochi PS3 va decisamente bene
Tom Clanys' The Division e Uncharted vediamo se saranno anche sulla 3

Peccato veramente per Crash...non c'è manco una possibilità di vederlo?

Gamescom quando c'è?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Giugno 2014)

Batman Arkham Knight dal Gameplay sembrava impressionante.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per me che ancora devo acquistare tanti giochi PS3 va decisamente bene
> Tom Clanys' The Division e Uncharted vediamo se saranno anche sulla 3
> 
> *Peccato veramente per Crash*...non c'è manco una possibilità di vederlo?
> ...


La notizia di qualche mese fa era chiaramente un fake. Ma tanto se deve tornare sotto Activision, meglio che Crash stia lì nella tomba a riposare in pace.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La notizia di qualche mese fa era chiaramente un fake. Ma tanto se deve tornare sotto Activision, meglio che Crash stia lì nella tomba a riposare in pace.



Quoto


----------

